# Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?



## grundelfaenger (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

welche Schnurstärke/Vorfachstärke verwendet ihr bei den verschiedenen Zielfischen? Z.B. Brassen, Rotaugen, Döbel usw.?


----------



## Koalabaer (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

Brassen 14er+ 12er Vorfach,Plötze 12er+10er Vorfach,Döbel 16-18er+16-14er Vorfach. 

wobei man sich ja nicht aussuchen kann was beißt 

aber so grob als Anhaltspunkt,eventuell noch eine Nummer feiner.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## ranndale (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

hmmm ist nicht böse gemeint .... aber ich ich kann das nicht verstehen das solche fragen gestellt werden . ist das eine frage von einem nichtangler also ohne schein und ahnung ? ich mein hab ja nix gegen anfänger fragen beantworte die auch echt gerne ... aber die ist doch bissel arg |kopfkrat|wavey:

gruss
rann


----------



## Ein_Angler (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

Sowas hängt doch auch von Gewässer ab und von der zu erwartenden Fischgrösse.

Wenn sich ein Klodeckel (Brasse) im Rhein quer legt ist das 12er Vorfach schneller durch als man denkt. Ich kenne einen See wo so 3-4 Kg Fische normal sind da wäre mir einen 14er Vorfach auch zu dünn zum Drillen. Für mich hängt das sehr viel mit erfahrungswerten zusammen so pauschal kann man das nicht sagen.


----------



## trixi-v-h (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

Es gibt doch verschiedene andere Faktoren als nur die Gewässerart(Fliess-oder Stillgewässer) und die zu erwartenden Fische. Das eine stärkere Schnur für ein Fliessgewässer nötig ist,wo auch noch ein entsprechend hohes Durchschnittsgewicht der Zielfischart besteht, sollte jedem klar sein. Desweiteren ist ein Faktor der Hängerträchtigkeit,ob ich da die Fische etwas druckvoller drillen muss oder bei hängerfreien Gewässern den Fisch paar Fluchten gestatten kann. Die DAM Tabelle finde ich aber etwas zu vorsichtig.


----------



## Koalabaer (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

zeig die DAM Tabelle mal einem Engländer,der macht so |bigeyes

Gruß Jörg


----------



## trixi-v-h (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

Engländer fahren auch links. Die zählen also nicht. Würde aber mit den von dir gemachten Angaben mitgehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

Wenn man immer den niedrigen Wert in der DAM Tabelle nimmt ist man gut beraten. Eine kleine Sicherheitsreserve ist da schon mit drin.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Andal (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

Ich fische lieber auf die englische Art. Plumpsangler(innen) gibts ja genug.

Als Beispiel:

Döbel werden hier bis zu 10 Pfund schwer. Zwei Drittel davon sind gerundet 6 Pfund, was dann der Tragkraft einer ganz normalen 18er entspricht. Und schon haben wir die Döbelschnur... und so weiter und so fort. Die Angel ist ja kein Landekran und der Unterfangkescher ist längst erfunden!


----------



## Andal (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

Und spinnt man nun diesen Faden weiter, dann kann man sich auch gleich die Testkurve der passenden Rute errechnen. Man muss nur den Wert der Schnur durch fünf teilen und schon hat mans. Im Fall Döbel wäre das 6 Pfund durch 5, was dann in etwa zu einer Rute von 1.20 lbs. führt, die wiederum umgerechnet ein maximales Wurfgewicht (gerundet) 40 gr. ergibt.

Die Rechnerei ist übrigens auch auf englischem Mist gewachsen. |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Rechnerei ist übrigens auch auf englischem Mist gewachsen. |wavey:




Da wächst `n ganzer Haufen Mist.


Bei parabolischen Ruten wie du sie fischt kann man ruhig mit der Schnurstärke `ne Nummer runtergehen.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Andal (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

Das geht auch mit einer modernen und straffen Rute. Die Voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass man seine Rollenbremse nicht digital einsetzt. Also entweder ganz offen, oder voll zugeknallt.

Schau doch mal zu den Fliegenfischern und zu den Stippern, mit welchen minimalen Diametern die sicher ihre Fische landen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

Sag ich doch. Die FliFi`s haben sehr flexible Ruten und die Stipper einen Gummizug für die ganz dünnen Schnüre.:g
Dass man mit der Bremse umgehen setzte ich mal voraus. Hilft aber nicht wenn der Fisch ins Hindernis will und man "zumachen" muss.:m


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Andal (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

The man makes the angler, not the tackle! :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*



Andal schrieb:


> The man makes the angler, not the tackle! :m




Da stimm ich dir zu.:q





|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Jack2jack (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

Mit einer Bremse brauch ich nicht umgehen können ich knalle die immer voll zu und drille mit ausgeschalteter Rücklaufsperre. Man stoppt dann halt mit dem Zeigefinger der Rutenhand den Rotor (oder wie das Ding heißt).
Ist wesentlich gefühlvoller man muss nur aufpassen das immer der Zeigefinger an der Rolle ist sonst gibts Schnursalat.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> .
> Ist wesentlich gefühlvoller man muss nur aufpassen das immer der Zeigefinger an der Rolle ist sonst gibts Schnursalat.





Das ist der Grund das ich es nicht so mache.
Mal abgesehen davon kann ein Karpfen schon recht schnell Schnur nehmen und auch plötzlich die Richtung wechseln. 
Dann kommt es dazu das die Schnur für Momente lose ist was zum Verlust führen kann.

Deshalb kommt für mich nur "normales" bremsen in Frage.



#h#h


----------



## Jack2jack (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

Da muss ich wiedersprechen: Du hast ja noch die andere Hand an der Rolle.
Geht mit ein bisschen Übung wirklich sehr gut und man hat einfach mehr Gefühl für den Fisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Da muss ich wiedersprechen: Du hast ja noch die andere Hand an der Rolle.
> Geht mit ein bisschen Übung wirklich sehr gut und man hat einfach mehr Gefühl für den Fisch.




In dem Moment wo du zum Kescher greifst hast du nur die Hand die die Rute hält.
Wenn der Gegner nochmal flüchtet musst du den Kescher fallen lassen und hektisch werden wenn du die Hand brauchst.
Ob dann immer genug Zeit bleibt um angemessen zu reagieren wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Das kann mir mit einer vernünftig eingestellten Bremse nicht passieren.
In diesem Sinne: Jeder so wie er will (oder kann).



#h#h


----------



## Jack2jack (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

Ist gar kein Problem, du hast ja auch noch den Finger am Rotor.

Aber jeder so wie er möchte!


----------



## trixi-v-h (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

Wie fischst du dann mit Rollen die keinen Rücklauf haben? Zum drillen ist normal die Bremse zuständig. Ich wüsste nicht ob ich genauso konstant und feinfühlig auf die von dir beschriebene Art fischen könnte,zumal wenn es ein etwas längerer Drill wird.


----------



## Ein_Angler (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

Bei einer Forelle am See klappt das ganz gut wenn jemand anderes den Kescher hält. Aber sonst gänzlich ohne Rücklaufsperre halte ich für etwas sinnfrei wozu hat man die denn sonst.


----------



## Dunraven (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

Der englische Aalspezialist John Sidley (zwar bekannt als bester Aalangler der Welt, aber auch für andere Fische ein Experte) hat in seinem Buch damals über seine Rolle geschrieben das die Bremse zwar nicht sehr präzise ist, aber es stört ihn nicht da er beim Hechtangeln, ect. nur über den Rücklauf Schnur freigeben würde. Ist sicher eine Gewöhnungssache, für mich wäre es aber auch nichts. Wenn der Fisch aber wirklich ausgedrillt ist, dann sollte er beim Keschern auch keine Fluchten mehr machen.  EDIT: @trixi-v-h, wenn er so fischt, dann wird Jack2jack wohl keine Rollen ohne Rücklauf kaufen.  So wie du und ich halt schauen ob die Bremse uns gefällt, und Rollen bei denen das nicht der Fall ist halt nicht kaufen, so wird er wohl darauf schauen ob sie Rücklauf haben. Wäre zumindest logisch.


----------



## Andal (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

Ich fische sehr viel mit der Centrepin. Die hat überhaupt keine andere Bremse, als meine Finger! Cooper meint: Alles eine Frage der Technik. Einer kanns, zwei andre halt nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich fische sehr viel mit der Centrepin. Die hat überhaupt keine andere Bremse, als meine Finger! Cooper meint: Alles eine Frage der Technik. Einer kanns, zwei andre halt nicht.




Also wieder Äpfel und Birnen.
Eine Centrepin hat mit einer Statio so wenig zu tun wie `ne Multi mit meiner dicken Nachbarin, auch wenn beides Rollen sind.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Jack2jack (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

Machen viele Englische Topangler auch so, wollte ich auch erst nicht glauben bis ichs mal im Video gesehen hab und auch ausprobiert habe.
Ich kaufe aber auch Rollen mit Bremsen obwohl es die auch ohne gibt.


----------



## Matt Hayes (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also wieder Äpfel und Birnen.
> Eine Centrepin hat mit einer Statio so wenig zu tun wie `ne Multi mit meiner dicken Nachbarin, auch wenn beides Rollen sind.
> 
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:


 

 |muahah:


----------



## HirRscH (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke für welche Fische?*

Die Fliegenfischer, unter denen ich ja auch weile, drillen überhaupt nicht über die Rolle, da wird die Schnur mit dem Finger an der Griff gedrückt und gut.


----------

